# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Microsoft hyn në fushën e sigurimeve

## edspace

Microsoft ka deklaruar këto ditë se do blejë kompaninë Sybari, një kompani që ndërton softuer për sigurimin e programeve kompjuterike, mbrojtjen nga virusët, filtrimin e emaileve, dhe shumë funksione të tjera që përdoren kryesisht në rrjetet kompjuterike të zyrave.

Ky pronësim është hapi i tretë që Microsoft ka hedhur drejt biznesit të sigurimit softuerik. Në qershor të 2003, Microsoft bleu firmën Rumune GeCAD Software, që ndërtonte softuer kundër virusëve, ndërsa dhjetorin e kaluar bleu  firmën Giant Company Software që specializohej me mbrojtjen kundër programe spiune dhe reklamuese. 

Deri tani mbrojtjen e virusëve e kanë udhëhequr Symantec dhe McAfee, por vitet e fundit Microsoft është kritikuar ashpër për mbrojtjen e dobët të sistemeve Windows dhe kjo e ka shtyrë atë të ndërtojë edhe programe mbrojtëse. 

Program i parë i kësaj natyre ishte firewall i Windows XP, që u përmirësua më vonë me azhurnimin SP2. Vetëm pak javë më parë, Microsoft lëshoi edhe versionin fillestar të Microsoft Antispyware, program që pastron dhe mbron nga spiunët dhe reklamat. 

Planet e Microsoft do përmirësojnë ndjeshëm sigurimin e versioneve të ardhshme të Windows dhe kjo do të thotë që kompanitë Symantec, McAfee, Trend-Micro, do humbasin një pjesë të mirë të tregut. Çmimet e aksioneve të këtyre kompanive janë ulur rreth 10% që nga dita e martë, kur Microsoft deklaroi blerjen e Sybari-t.

Zgjerimi i vazhdueshëm i Microsoft rezulton në programe gjithnjë e më të mira, por nga ana tjetër, monopoli i sistemit operativ nuk lejon shumë vend për konkurencë nga kompanitë e tjera.

----------

